# Kaby Lake 2012 Fly In



## shaggbark

Hey Rick, Are you going to order the beer and pop before we leave?


----------



## catfishhoge

Yes Mark, I will be needing everyones order with in the next couple weeks. If you know what you want to drink for the week go ahead and post it up! I will send Donna the complete list and she will take it from there!


----------



## FIJI

case of Blue for me


did you guys work up a menu already?


----------



## catfishhoge

Not yet Mike, we are getting together next weekend for the menu planning. Got any request's?


----------



## FIJI

nothing specific.... I'll go with the flow


----------



## BrookyDan

FIJI said:


> case of Blue for me
> 
> 
> did you guys work up a menu already?


Case of Blue??? (water) LOL :evilsmile


----------



## shaggbark

Rick, Put me down for a Case of Blue Light and a case of diet Mt Dew
As far as meals Steaks sound good one night and 
the grilled walleye over rice sounds good.
cant wait!!!!!!!!
:SHOCKED:


----------



## BrookyDan

:chillin: Blue Baits






Is this what you wanted a case of? I remember that Larry said blue was the color for PIKE. It's 28 day's till we fly into KABY.


----------



## catfishhoge

Danny, Joann, Dave, Sharon and I had breakfast this morning and worked out a menu for the week. Steaks, a spiral cut ham, bacon, smokey links, pancake stuff, eggs, salad stuff, potatos, some vegies, bread and stuff for fixing fish! Also the usual condiments. Might be some more but I don't have the list in front of me. Anyone have any requests for something in particular?

I will be starting the shopping very soon!


----------



## shaggbark

Sounds good Rick, Are you getting any munchies?
Anything is good Party Mix, chips that sorta thing.
And what about bottled water? I cant remember from the last time.


----------



## catfishhoge

Mark, I can get munchies, name your poison! I can also have bottled water sent in ahead of us if you like. I think Larry always requested water but I haven't heard from him yet.


----------



## lb71fish

Hi everyone,
Yes i would like a case of water. 
Oh by the way has everyone got there favorite lures
and colors ready for the Kaby extravaganza.
Mike have you got a economy size bottle of Pike be Gone?
Larry


----------



## 1wildchild

catfishhoge said:


> Danny, Joann, Dave, Sharon and I had breakfast this morning and worked out a menu for the week. Steaks, a spiral cut ham, bacon, smokey links, pancake stuff, eggs, salad stuff, potatos, some vegies, bread and stuff for fixing fish! Also the usual condiments. Might be some more but I don't have the list in front of me. Anyone have any requests for something in particular?
> 
> I will be starting the shopping very soon!


Add Barb to the list! She can't be bought, but if you bring her, she'll add a laugh or two! Have fun guys. Sure wish I were going.


----------



## FIJI

economy size bottle of Pike be Gone? = prop at full throttle


----------



## catfishhoge

I was just on the Kaby Kabins web site and I see they have New for 2012 Internet Access in all cabins for you techno types! Me......I still am getting use to my trac phone! Hahaha......

Anyway I called up to get our beverage order in and left a message. I will try again later!


----------



## FIJI

pike-dude


call me asap


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok Mike,

Get it strate, it is not "pike-dude".......it is "The Pike Master General"


----------



## FIJI

I dont think I can even let a "pro-piker" ride in my truck :yikes:


the pike-private may have to walk :evil:


----------



## BrookyDan

The old boy will take all the guff.We will see who remembers where the big ones lay.:evilsmile I dont feel it's catching em from the dock.LOL It's 16 days til we head north. see ya soon.


----------



## shaggbark

Guys i am going to make Kaby history by catching the biggest pike with my Pocket Fisherman !!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## lb71fish

Mike just remember every pike I catch is one less pike that might hit your lures. By the way I was fishing from the boat when the big pike hit. I was just anchored at the dock. Maybe this year I'll try for big pike and walleye. Like Cartman from South Park I demand your respect:lol: Let the feuding begin.


----------



## FIJI

thats it, Im fishing SOLO 

:mischeif:


----------



## catfishhoge

I have e-mailed our beverage order in as phone contact with Donna is difficult it the summer. She has responded with a message for us to bring our milk along with us. 

It is getting close!


----------



## FIJI

perch milk ??????????????????? :yikes:


----------



## shaggbark

MILK IT DOES A PIKE FISHERMAN GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## BrookyDan

Panycakes anyone? :rant: You may have milk with these.


----------



## BrookyDan

Mark your bags and gear witn green tape. If you don,t have it I have two rolls. It's only 8 Days till we can go.Bring them radios.


----------



## FIJI

you'll need a BIG roll to trail out of the window of the plane all the way to the lake !!


----------



## bowhuntingrules

I hope you guys and gals have a great trip. I have some great memories from the year I went and I hope to make it back one of these years.

Make sure you guys take some good pics and please post them when you get back.

Dang it I gotta stop reading these posts I'm so JEALOUS!!!!!


Be safe out there.

John

Mike don't forget the GORDON FISHERMAN SUIT.....LOL


----------



## bowhuntingrules

Hey Larry you beat me out by a 1/2 inch for big pike that year.

Good luck this year.










I know it was painful for you Mike to take this picture...LOL



















Bringing back the memories by looking at some great pics is getting more PAINFUL.....LOL

John


----------



## FIJI

perch pic = fine 

walleye pics = fine

even the tuna suit pic = "ok"




...the fourth one though has GOTTA GO :rant:


actually I think that tuna suit pic was taken the day we almost didnt make it back from the river/waterfall


----------



## catfishhoge

Hey everyone, don't forget to pack a couple $10 bills if you want to get into the big walleye and big pike pool!

$10 each and the big fish of the week takes the pot!


----------



## shaggbark

Well lets just say thank You for your cash donation!!!!!
Money in the bank this year!!!!
RICK HOW BIG WAS IT??????:lol:


----------



## catfishhoge

24 and 3/4 inches.......but that dosn't realy matter as long as mine is the biggest this year!


----------



## BrookyDan

catfishhoge said:


> 24 and 3/4 inches.......but that dosn't realy matter as long as mine is the biggest this year!


That must have been a NORTHERN PIKE :evilsmile


----------



## trouttime

BrookyDan said:


> That must have been a NORTHERN PIKE :evilsmile


:lol::lol::lol:

You the Man Dan! I hope you Guys have a great Trip!!!!


----------



## shaggbark

BrookyDan said:


> Mark your bags and gear witn green tape. If you don,t have it I have two rolls. It's only 8 Days till we can go.Bring them radios.


 
i have 4 radios i can bring if you guys want, that way we can get mike on the pike!!!!!:lol:


----------



## catfishhoge

Mike on pike? Bring those radios!:evil:

I picked up a many of the dry and canned goods tonight. As usual I think we will eat pretty good!

Can anyone say "Kaby Curse"? I am unable to sleep well already in anticipation!


----------



## Beartreed

I feel your excitement guys. We are two days behind you. We fish all around west of your lake. Different one every day-lots of portaging. S ome day maybe would like to do a fly in and not work so hard , but we still have a blast and have good fishing and it's much cheaper. Have fun and hope for good weather


----------



## BrookyDan

I saw catfish drive past he has rib eve steaks .Mike don't forget the GORDON FISHERMAN SUIT you will scare the big ones. LOL


----------

